# 3D Background



## JNSN (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi

I'd like a 3d background for my 90g setup. Where do they sell this? Anyone here DIY it?

Edit: this is for a cichlid tank


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Finatics has them .


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

I made one before. Sent you a PM.

Here is the build thread

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=82922


----------



## UsAndThem (Jan 20, 2015)

Hey If you want an excellent quality 3D backround there is a guy in ontario who sells them. I have one. they are amazing.

www.aquaticfx.com visit his site.


----------

